# BibleWorks 7.0



## jawyman (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone here use BibleWorks? I just the program and I am looking for a little guidance or tutoring on how to most effectively use this program. Thank you dear brothers and sisters.


----------



## caddy (Jul 13, 2007)

I have it and use it, but not so much the Original languages portion. It is a wonderful searching tool, statistical tool. My suggestion is to just go through the tutorial. The program comes with a nice video tutorial. After you do that, go through and configure your button bars as to what each of them will do. After you do that, you will probably want to take off a lot of the buttons because many you will never use. My suggestions, play with it, move those buttons to the left on the bar that you use the most. It's not hard to learn, it's just a very "busy" and powerful program. I probably use it at 50 % of what it is intended. Let's see how many scholars chime in on this one. 



jawyman said:


> Does anyone here use BibleWorks? I just the program and I am looking for a little guidance or tutoring on how to most effectively use this program. Thank you dear brothers and sisters.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 13, 2007)

Brother Steven, thank you. I did indeed buy the program for the original languages. I will be in Greek II this semester as well as Hebrew I and I am trying to figure out how to use this to supplement lectures and assignments. I also can't wait to use this a powerful exegetical tool.


----------

